
The inventors of CSS: what they would do differently if designing CSS again - open-source-ux
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQTpsxf7rQQ
======
open-source-ux
Here is a partial summary of what they said in the talk:

Bert Bos:

\- Feels there was too little detail in the first CSS spec (but Håkon Wium Lie
thinks there wasn't enough)

\- Wishes there were more ways to display link behaviour e.g.
expanding/collapsing text

\- He wanted to create CSS syntax that was readable for people who were not
programmers

\- He preferred a full stop (period) to mark the end of a group of statements.
Curly brackets (braces) to group statements was Tim Berner-Lee's idea.

\- Grids should have been a fundamental part of the CSS spec from the
beginning

\- Prefers the idea of CSS for documents and a separate language for UI
elements

\- Thinks the cascade could have been made easier

Håkon Wium Lie:

\- Feels there was too much detail in the first spec: the more you added to
the spec, the harder it became to implement

\- Thinks that margin collapsing was too complicated for v1 and could have
been dropped

\- Also thinks first-letter and first-sentence pseudo-elements should have
been left out of v1

\- Hypercard was based on the idea of cards rather than documents - he wished
a CSS card element had been defined

\- He didn't want border radius originally, but designers insisted and he now
likes it

\- The v1 spec was written without any test documents - he considers that a
major mistake

\- They both approached CSS in a document frame of mind and wonders if they
should have considered the idea of web apps more

